# BBQ Central Get together LIST



## Bill The Grill Guy

Gary, Gary's Barbeque (YES)
Bruce B (YES, if the price of gas is not $4 or higher)
B & P Barbeque (YES)
Bassholes (YES)
Jeff Harless, Joe Boys Barbeque (YES)
Bubba's Barbeque (YES)
Larry Wolfe (YES)
Chiles, Big C Stew & Q (YES)
Bill's Grill (YES)
Amy Buras (YES)
Trail Boss (YES)

If I missed someone please let me know.  If your listed and arent going to make it please let me know.  I am trying to figure out the meats.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

brian j said:
			
		

> dizzy pigs is a maybe.



Wow, that would be great.  Keep me posted on that Brian.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Bill, I'm not a definate yet.  I definately want to be there, but I will not know for sure for another couple of weeks.



Thanks Mike, would love to have ya join us.


----------



## LarryWolfe

dawgwhat said:
			
		

> where ya'll going ?  :scratch
> 
> and is it open to newbies?



*HERE* is where we're going! There ain't such thing as newbies here, we're all friends and everyone is more than welcome!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

dawgwhat said:
			
		

> where ya'll going ?  :scratch
> 
> and is it open to newbies?



Oh yeah, come on over.  Its going to be a blast.


----------



## Rockin Rooster

Sadly I've already made plans to go to Smyrna, TN. and get stomped again. It's just a little closer for me, like about 350 miles closer.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Come on folks, let me know if you are going to be there.  The time is a ticking and my folks have been taking reservations for this.  

YES or NO?


----------



## Bruce B

Bill,

My brother and I are still coming, wife and daughter are still on the fence. I can cook as much as somebody's pit has extra room to hold.  

If gas get's over $4/gallon I might rethink, but as of now...we'll see you in Virginny!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Check out the list at the top of this post.  Anyone else?

BUMP


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Okay, just got a call from John Atkins of Pigs on the Run.   He wont be able to make it but his partner Mark Harris (Justins dad) may be comming in on Saturday morning to cook.  That will be great.  How about Beachbums?  You guys going to make it?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Trophies have been ordered.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Sweet!  Hell if I'd known there was gonna be trophies I'd a come!


----------



## Griff

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Sweet!  Hell if I'd known there was gonna be trophies I'd a come!



Yeah right. I've never heard of a Cap'n sighting outside of MB.


----------



## john pen

As much as this pains me to say......

Due to my Dad's failing health, Im going to have to take a pass this year. We waited till the last min. to make this decision, but it looks like I need to be here for Fathers day...If possable, could someone drink to much for me ?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

john pen said:
			
		

> As much as this pains me to say......
> 
> Due to my Dad's failing health, Im going to have to take a pass this year. We waited till the last min. to make this decision, but it looks like I need to be here for Fathers day...If possable, could someone drink to much for me ?



No problem John.  You just make sure you spend as much time as possable with your dad.  I got ya covered in the drinking to much department.  Hope all goes well.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Well, we are down to 7 teams probably 6.  Still time to participate.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Wahoo, 2 more teams.  Bassholes and B & P BBQ.  Thanks guys.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

And we have another entry.  Amy Buras has made reservations at the campground.  Looking forward to meeting you Amy.  Thats 10 teams.  Folks, we have a contest.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Yeah it looks like I'll be there early Friday that way everyone will have time to love me and soak me in!  Good news is it's only 50miles away, wooodoogy!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

We now have 11 teams.  Trail Boss is a late entry. 
 MAN THIS IS GOING TO BE GREAT.  4 more days


----------



## Bruce B

All packed up and ready to go, picking up my brother and hitting the road in the morning about 6:30am, should be at some bar in Virginia no later than 8 pm. See you on Thursday bring you "A" golf game.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bruce B said:
			
		

> All packed up and ready to go, picking up my brother and hitting the road in the morning about 6:30am, should be at some bar in Virginia no later than 8 pm. See you on Thursday bring you "A" golf game.



Have a safe trip Bruce, see you early Friday!


----------



## Bruce B

Looking forward to it Larry!!!!! I don't care what Greg says, I think you're alright.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Well the meat has been bought, Petunia is all cleaned up and I will be making the sauces today.  Dusted off my golf clubs and put in 24 red stripped golf balls in my bag incase I loose a few.  Meeting up with Bruce and his brother on thursday morning for a game of cow pasture putting.  They designated me the beer B#$&ch.  This is going to be a great weekend.  Friday (Sunny and 78*) Saturday (Sunny and 84*).  PARTY ON!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Well the meat has been bought, Petunia is all cleaned up and I will be making the sauces today.  Dusted off my golf clubs and put in 24 red stripped golf balls in my bag incase I loose a few.  Meeting up with Bruce and his brother on thursday morning for a game of cow pasture putting.  They designated me the beer B#$&ch.  This is going to be a great weekend.  Friday (Sunny and 78*) Saturday (Sunny and 84*).  PARTY ON!



I saw the forecast this morning as well Bill!  Wooodooogie!  I'm going to get my little one her first fishing rod tonight so we can fish a little this weekend as well!! I can't wait to get away for the weekend!!


----------



## LarryWolfe

brian j said:
			
		

> you guys have fun.  i'm bummed i have to miss it.


.

Damn Brian that sucks, I'm even camping out there, no hotel this time either!!!


----------



## john pen

Im jealous...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

john pen said:
			
		

> Im jealous...



Wish you could join us John.  I have an extra cooly for holding all of the beer I have to drink for you too. :P


----------



## john pen

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":1nboth8u]Im jealous...



Wish you could join us John.  I have an extra cooly for holding all of the beer I have to drink for you too. :P[/quote:1nboth8u]

Your the man !!! It's killing me here...Ill be going to Witt's tommarrow night to drown my sorrows in his beer..I hope there's tons of pics taken...


----------



## wittdog

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":2pp9sn1j][quote="john pen":2pp9sn1j]Im jealous...



Wish you could join us John.  I have an extra cooly for holding all of the beer I have to drink for you too. :P[/quote:2pp9sn1j]

Your the man !!! It's killing me here...Ill be going to Witt's tommarrow night to drown my sorrows in his beer..I hope there's tons of pics taken...[/quote:2pp9sn1j]
  That was tomarrow....  
Dave runs out and has to get more beer...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

NOW THATS FUNNY!


----------



## LarryWolfe

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":1zkmhecr][quote="john pen":1zkmhecr]Im jealous...



Wish you could join us John.  I have an extra cooly for holding all of the beer I have to drink for you too. :P[/quote:1zkmhecr]

Your the man !!! It's killing me here...Ill be going to Witt's tommarrow night to drown my sorrows in his beer..*I hope there's tons of pics taken*...[/quote:1zkmhecr]

Oh there will be and for some reason I have a feeling the majority of them will be of my butt crack or me in some other compromising position.  :roll:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":2pu5fwtj][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":2pu5fwtj][quote="john pen":2pu5fwtj]Im jealous...



Wish you could join us John.  I have an extra cooly for holding all of the beer I have to drink for you too. :P[/quote:2pu5fwtj]

Your the man !!! It's killing me here...Ill be going to Witt's tommarrow night to drown my sorrows in his beer..*I hope there's tons of pics taken*...[/quote:2pu5fwtj]

Oh there will be and for some reason I have a feeling the majority of them will be of my butt crack or me in some other compromising position.  :roll:[/quote:2pu5fwtj]

Okay, thats even funnier.


----------



## john pen

Anyone hear from Bruce ?


----------



## LarryWolfe

john pen said:
			
		

> Anyone hear from Bruce ?



Bruce and Bill are playing golf this morning.  I figure they're more than likely at a bar already cause the weather is funky!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":16b0kdgg]Anyone hear from Bruce ?



Bruce and Bill are playing golf this morning.  I figure they're more than likely at a bar already cause the weather is funky![/quote:16b0kdgg]

Yep, made over the foggy mountain this morning to play a round of golf with Bruce and Gary (Bruces brother).  It started off okay then the beer wench came by and it went down hill from there.  

Bruce tending the flag for my par putt  




Gary's boggie putt.




Never understood how left handed people play golf.




The houses and the views were awsome.


----------



## LarryWolfe

That Bruce is one handsome devil ain't he??    

Just got back from WalMart and Giant with all the shopping done for tomorrow night and the weekend!  Got three cases of beer, hope that lasts.........

I was gonna do some chicken wangs tomorrow night but Giant was out.  So I'm doing Top Round w/WRB, grilled Sweet Taters w/WRO and grilled red onion.


----------



## john pen

Ya ya ya...nice pics of Bruce..whatever..wheres the pic of the beer wench ?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

john pen said:
			
		

> Ya ya ya...nice pics of Bruce..whatever..wheres the pic of the beer wench ?



Bruce tried that but she punched him in the chin.


----------



## wittdog

How long before the two former police officers..end up in the pokey....


----------



## Puff1

wittdog said:
			
		

> How long before the two former police officers..end up in the pokey....


ROFL!..........


----------



## LarryWolfe

I'm all packed up and fittin' to head out!!  I'll take lots of pic's!!


----------



## john pen

Enjoy all...We'll be thinkin' about you !!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Dito, all packed up and heading out the door.  The camera was the first thing I loaded.  Wish you all could have made it.


----------



## Captain Morgan

me too...I'm jealous, but I'll be callin in


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I'm all packed up and fittin' to head out!!  I'll take lots of pic's!!



I was in the middle of ordering a Primo from him... and he leaves to go see Bill TGG.   :roll:


----------



## wittdog

We will be giving you a call tonight as well...after a few wobbly pops...


----------



## Diva Q

Pics take lots of pics


----------



## wittdog

Me and John just got off the phone with BTGG seems like the boys are having a blast in VA...Bruce won the Anything Butt...Congrats Bruce...


----------



## Diva Q

WTG Bruce & Congratulations!!!


----------



## Cliff H.

Don't anybody have a puter up thier ?  We need some pics.


----------



## wittdog

BTGG barely had phone reception....guess they are roughing it...


----------



## john pen

It is my understanding Bruce won it with a stuffed pork roll...


----------



## Puff1

Just talked to Mr.B. He did score the win of "anything but" with a stuffed pork loin. As to the winning stuffings.........not a clue  
Bruce and his Bro also took 2nd place in ribs & 3rd in pulled pork.
Bill took first in pulled pork [smilie=a_bravo.gif]   . and Gary forom VA   took 2nd in pulled pork. 8) 
Reception was bad on ze phone so I ......think I gots the scorz right 
Talked to Larry also..........always a pleasure my brotha'  
Even though Bruce had to go get you to call back :roll:    :
Sounds over the phone to be a damn good time down.......uh over there


----------



## wittdog

cool wait to go guys..


----------



## Cliff H.

There better be a butt load of pics in a day or two.


----------



## Diva Q

Puff said:
			
		

> Just talked to Mr.B. He did score the win of "anything but" with a stuffed pork loin. As to the winning stuffings.........not a clue
> Bruce and his Bro also took 2nd place in ribs & 3rd in pulled pork.
> Bill took first in pulled pork [smilie=a_bravo.gif]   . and Gary forom VA   took 2nd in pulled pork. 8)
> Reception was bad on ze phone so I ......think I gots the scorz right
> Talked to Larry also..........always a pleasure my brotha'
> Even though Bruce had to go get you to call back :roll:    :
> Sounds over the phone to be a damn good time down.......uh over there



Well done!

Now show us pics!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan

.....waiting on the pics......thanks for returning
my calls btw.


----------



## Puff1

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> .....waiting on the pics......thanks for returning
> my calls btw.


Must be Larry you're referring to :roll:


----------



## Captain Morgan

and Bill!  My pals...


----------



## LarryWolfe

Just got home, butt tired.  Had a great time, ate some great bbq and other food and we drank ALOT of beer!  Thanks to Bill the Grill Guy and his parents for having us and putting together such a great event!!!  If anyone is ever in the area and needs a top notch camping facility, visit the Small Country Campgrouns, you won't be disappointed!  Great fishing lake too!!!


----------



## Puff1

Man that looked like a great time!


----------



## Captain Morgan

....must have...more...pics.....


----------



## Nick Prochilo

That looks like a FANTASTIC time! Hopefully next year it won't be fathers day weekend!


----------



## john pen

Larry..how about some captions when you get time so we know who is what (so to speak)...


----------



## LarryWolfe

john pen said:
			
		

> Larry..how about some captions when you get time so we know who is what (so to speak)...



Here ya go John!




Bill The Grill Guy



Gary Cline of "Garys Barbeque"



Bruce Bissonnette



Gary Bissonnette (Bruces brother)



Matt (Bill TGG Brother in law) from "Extreme Team BBQ"



Jeff of "Jo Boys BBQ"


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Just a quick post to say hey guys.  I am still at the campground and this is dial up puter so I will put up some pics when I get back to my DSL.  We had ball (and I am paying for it now).  It was a great time and everyone ate well.  

Mom says that the campers realy enjoyed the Q and Ribs.  Congrats to Bruce and Gary B for the win with   STORE BOUGHT STUFFED PORK LOIN :roll:   but it was good.
The rack of Lamb that Gary C did was out of this world and the Brunswick stew that Chiles made was to die for.  Now I know why he is Big C's Stew and Q.

We did have a few newbies that learned a bunch and will be competing again.   Welcome to the crazy world Eric and Amy of Wild Fire and Matt B from Extreme Team BBQ.

It would be a dream come true to see 50 KCBS teams in a full blown contest here.  It is a great place to hold a contest.

I will post my pics when I get home.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Chiles is the brunswick stew man...I followed his recipe exactly
and it absolutely rocked....20 gallons GONE!


----------



## Griff

Looked like a great time. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Cliff H.

Looks like a big time for sure.


----------



## knine

looks like a dam good time . i hope to make it one day and meet all yall people .


----------



## WildFireEric

*Great time at the meet and drink*

Bill,
I just wanted to say thanks to everyone that helped me win 4 whole votes that my ribs and butt were better than any of y'alls (pork that is, not me personally) because the previous week was the first time I ever cooked ribs and butt on a WSM and Amy compared it to Firestone or GoodYear more than anything edible. My advice if you are too new or drunk to smoke something...Don't eat it. Just toss it away because it took me a whole day to get them burnt ribs taste out of my mouth. That aweful. Now that you have a visual on how inept I was, let me tell you the hospitality that Bill the Grill Guy, Mr. Bill, Gary and Larry showed me (others helped but with my memory and beer, I can't name them all unless in a police profile). 

Amy and I had the misfortune to trust my navigation (and lack of following directions to the campground) and a late night departure. Add to it that I started my grill late AND needed my (still sleeping) wife to make me the rub and I didn't have much of a clue as to the proper way to toss the butts in the grill (trim the fat or just cut score marks into it). Well, Bill helped me on tossing that piggie in to the WSM and Bruce helped me figure my temps were 25 degrees off and loaned me a Taylor temp remote until I could dig mine out of my gear. Once Amy arrived on scene, we were ready to cut up some ribs only to have yet to put my second WSM together. Yes, the guys made fun that it was still in the box, but Bill had no problems disregarding the directions and setting it up while I was still trying to figure out if my ribs had a membrane or not. I'd rather give him the ribs and let me assemble it, but I'll take free help any day 

That said, based on advice of the above and Mr. Bill for showing me how to cut up the pork and Larry for providing the rub and Gary for loaning me space in his (what's it called that keeps your butt warm when your waiting to feed it to someone?) well, it was like a fireproof safe or something, but I stashed one in there but it wasn't needed. As soon as Amy served up one butt, there was demand for the second one. Apparently our water/cider mixture in the water pan plus all the fat in them butts (plus the apple juice in the foiled ribs) helped keep everything moist. I haven't seen so many people eat our grub since our May adventure at the VA State Chili Cook-offs (different story for later). Anyways, thanks guys for all your help and thanks to Mr. B. for representing W.VA and not taking all our jokes at the campfire personally. 

I think if we can learn how to make some sauce that people actually like (Southerners take their BBQ seriously, at least that's what it seems. Ever see what happened to Bobby Flay's Throwdown at Richmond VA? He lost and for a good reason or two) So, it seems that we'll need to find out what people like. In the meantime, we'll need to practice a lot of things, but at least it was great to meet and greet and grill and drink and learn a thing or 10. See ya next year for sure and maybe even sooner.

BTW, Still waiting on our pics to get posted. By the time you had us pose next to your banner, I think I was averaging two beers per hour which is enough to render my judgement useless and need to warn anyone not to eat my cooking. Me and Amy forgot to take any pictures. Brought a camera, but it was in the cabin the whole time. Not too useful there, no siree. Great breakfast Saturday. Never heard of hard boiled eggs stuffed in sausage.

One last BTW, great website. Lots of useful info. Now I just have to sit down and read it. As for buying 'free Paris from jail' merchandise, I didn't support Martha in Jail, but then, she deserved to be there. I liked the pics of her making license plates. Would love to see Paris making something. That's all.

Bill, you guys rock!!!!!


----------

